# Catching pilchards around Perdido Key



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Where do you catch pilchards aroung Perdido Key?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Menhadens maybe ???


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

scaled sardines? _Harengula jaguana_ (formerly _H. pensacolae_)?
cigar minnows? _Decapterus punctatus_

Rhode Island common names may not translate well...


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Pilchards as they were call in south Florida, I caught in a cast net.
When I lived in Mobile 20 years back, I used a sabiki rig or a ribbon rig off the pier in Gulfshores to catch them. They resemble shad or elwives more so than cigar minnows or sardines.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Sabiki on the downcurrent side of a bridge piling on the Perdido Pass bridge.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Any areas where you can use a cast net? In Tampa Bay anchor and put out a block of chum and you can draw them in. How about the grass flats off the Industrial canel?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you go about a hundred yards north of the public launch on the west side of perdido pass, there's a spot where the channel meets shallower water, they often congregate there.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Is that the ramp off Innerarity Road?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

At the end of Marina Road in Orange Beach.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

